# Forum Bash Ft. McRee Campout



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I figured that we could try and set up another campout bash on Ft. McRee. I want to give everyone enough time to plan etc... and was thinking of a late August, early September time frame. Maybe by this time, the scorching sun is not so bad. It was a good time last time out there. 

So let's get a date set and let's get this thing going again.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in Jon, I just wont vote on the dates because any would be ok with me.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I will do my best to make it guys!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

My 5 year reunion is the 12th of Sept. I will not be able to make the 13th.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Murph!! ROFLMAO!!! 5 year ! LMAO!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone figured out how to get the camper out there? I can sleep 8 if you can get it there. I ain't sleeping on the ground no more. This fat boy can't take the heat.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *fla_scout (6/29/2008)*Has anyone figured out how to get the camper out there? I can sleep 8 if you can get it there. I ain't sleeping on the ground no more. This fat boy can't take the heat.


Just bring an air mattres. Like sleeping on air, literally. I sleep on the boat.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I would probably be up for it. Would need a ride of course......and if somebody could drop my big tail off on pickens pier.....I'll buy you some brews


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *konz (6/30/2008)*I would probably be up for it. Would need a ride of course......and if somebody could drop my big tail off on pickens pier.....I'll buy you some brews


Don't worry about a ride. Just plan on it. I put this up to try and get a date set and as it get's closer, we'll get another thread going to get folks interested and work out any details.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

Am open for any date at this point. Would suggest that a storm/cancelation date be predetermined also. Possibly week following selected date.


----------



## Lakewoodwife (Oct 19, 2007)

would love it to be in OCT....hubster has to be in ANOC....(((((((any army people??))))) in Sept at KNOX.We don't have all the ANG dates but we know he'll be in school in SEPT. We haven't even picked up our baby yet but its SO CLOSE!! NIGHTWOLF will be out and about all the time so if you see us, plz give us a holler!!! 

I LOVE THIS FORUM!!! 

Mrs. NIGHTWOLF!


----------



## Otter B Fishin' (Jul 22, 2008)

Well hello to all,

I am new to the forum. I met one of the members at Emeral Coast Marine. He works there... can't remember the name. Anyways this event sounds fun. My name is Byron Knowlton and I just got my first boat. Always a fisherman but first time boat owner. 1984 19' sea ray seville. I love it! Anyhow I would love to hear about the details of this campin trip as I would like to get to meet the members!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Otter B Fishin' (7/25/2008)*Well hello to all,
> 
> I am new to the forum. I met one of the members at Emeral Coast Marine. He works there... can't remember the name. Anyways this event sounds fun. My name is Byron Knowlton and I just got my first boat. Always a fisherman but first time boat owner. 1984 19' sea ray seville. I love it! Anyhow I would love to hear about the details of this campin trip as I would like to get to meet the members!


Welcome to the madness. I got this going to try and get a date set way in advance for people to plan. We had folks from out of town come last time. As the dates get closer, well get everything set up and planned. You probably met Kenny at ECM.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to try to get my grandson... and go also!! I just hope it isn't so danggggg HOT to try to sleep in a tent. Scott... I hear ya... so your camper... sleeps 8 huh? laffin.... :hotsun


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

is this place only accesible by water???please excuse the mississippi boy here....i dont know yalls area that much???


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

count me in, any weekend should be fine for me

bluffman...you can get to it by walking also, but 6 miles through the sand is a pain, and i don't believe you can leave your car over night


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (7/29/2008)*count me in, any weekend should be fine for me
> 
> bluffman...you can get to it by walking also, but 6 miles through the sand is a pain, and i don't believe you can leave your car over night


ok i got ya....i seen a post about bringing a camper,and if you could get a camper there i was gonna bring a nicccceeeeeeee 5th wheel camper that can sleep 8 comfortable and 2 in recliners.... but oh well......we could allways find someone with a barge:banghead


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

No campers Blufman but come on over and we will shuttle people out. Pammy you had better come this time. I have extra tents if you need one girl.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *bamasam (7/29/2008)*No campers Blufman but come on over and we will shuttle people out. Pammy you had better come this time. I have extra tents if you need one girl.


if i come i will bring one of my boats.....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Barring any problems with said heapwagon in my signature,I'll be out there and dates don't matter to me either. Hopefully the jellies would have gone by then. I can get Ray and company out there so thats not a problem as long as he brings the right flavor and a tent cause I usually pass out in the cabin. :letsdrink


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok guys where exactly is the get together at ...am i close with #1,2 or 3


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/29/2008)*ok guys where exactly is the get together at ...am i close with #1,2 or 3


None of the above:letsdrink

Here it is.

It looks like Sept. 6th and 13th are tied for votes. I'll give it one more week or so and we'll set the date.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok....the red dot in my picture says fort mcree.....is your x at fort mcree also??


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

bluffman i'm not sure why your picture says that ft mcree is on NAS, jons picture is correct though, its across the ICW from NAS. theres actually 3 forts in a triangle around pensacola pass. ft pickens on the east side of the pass, ft mcree on west, and ft (i'm drawing a blank) just north of the pass on NAS. we'll be at mcree


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/29/2008)*ok....the red dot in my picture says fort mcree.....is your x at fort mcree also??


The fort is here. People just camp on the sandy area mostly.










Most of the fort is covered with sand.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

the fort to the north is fort barrancas. the place everybody calls fort mcrae is a battery that was built after fort mcrae was bombarded to the ground by the yankees at fort pickens. the actual location of ft mcrae is underwater. it will be a great time of year for redfish and flounder (doormats)at that location. hope we can make it>


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bamasam (7/29/2008)*No campers Blufman but come on over and we will shuttle people out. Pammy you had better come this time. I have extra tents if you need one girl.


Laffs... I was being funny... thinking about sleeping in a camper... with A/C.

Smile... I hear ya Sam!!! I AM planning on going... :- ) I have a small tent I could bring.. (hoping all the parts are there... hehehe) unless your extra tent is larger? :doh Bringing several rods and bait cuz I'm GOING fishing!!! heheehehe It will be a BLAST... I'm sure and I'm looking forward to it.

I voted for Sept 27th... hehehehe (1 dot down)... hoping it would be cooler at night. :doh :letsdrink (If it goes on Sept 20th... I can't go. Already have a "pirate" thing going on... with the monthly boat parade.. which, I think is the last one for the year).


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

do you need a permit to stay out there


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (7/30/2008)*do you need a permit to stay out there


The only thing you need is a means to get there (boat). No permit or pass required. This place is the place that most boaters in our area hang out. Camping and fires are allowed. But it is still considered a state park and the ranger likes to come around by 4 wheeler and hand out tickets for glass bottles and animals on the beach. FYI.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ill have my boat,and drinking from a can...and wont have any animals,so i should be good to go.....thanks


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Week of the 13th works pretty good. Isn't the Pirates Tourney moved up to the end of september this year?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep... Sept 13 looks pretty good to me also. [lol]


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *SheYakFishr (7/30/2008)*Yep... Sept 13 looks pretty good to me also. [lol]


Well,

The weekend of Sept. 13th it is then.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *SheYakFishr (7/30/2008)*Yep... Sept 13 looks pretty good to me also. [lol]
> ...


Dang, I'll catch the next one. I have a date in Guntersville, Alabama on the 12th. :reallycrying 

The old girl, BOAT WITH NO NAME, wanted to show off her new face lift and boob job. :letsdrink

Hell, I may even let someone use the boat just to make her feel happy. :angel


----------

